# adding intermittent wipers on 88 d21 4x4



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

ok so i got the tan/brown box off a 95 pathy and the switch. now im tring to find out where some wires go to on the box i got 4 wire i have no idea where go i got a red/blue, white/blue, black/blue, and a blue/black. then on the switch i have 4 wires i need help placing black, green, blue, red/yellow. i also seem to be missing wire to the main plug that goes to the switch. so if anyone can point me in the right direction id be greatful. :wtf:

Thanks,
Loud88


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

well after hrs and hrs of searching i learned the four wire coming out the brown plug isnt going to be used and i believe i have the wire locations. Also thinking of using this to be a writeup to help others who would also like to do the mod so when i have the confirmation that the wire go there and work properly ill do the write up.

Cheers,
loud88


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

Ok so to start you will need to collect all parts need to do the swap wiper switch with variable setting and its plug with 6" of wire and the tan box from wiper motor and its plug with as much wire you can get, and some connectors from under passenger side of dash with 6-8" of wire, if you want to make a harness adapter and keep the factory wires untouched. Also will be needed are four pieces of wire and some connectors.
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/Daryl_Ramsey/wiper install/SAM_0093.jpg

Remove the six screws from the steering wheel shroud and separate the two halves to get to the wiper switch. 
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/Daryl_Ramsey/wiper install/SAM_0089.jpg

Remove the two screws, unplug and remove the switch.
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/Daryl_Ramsey/wiper install/SAM_0090.jpg

If you got the connectors take the one that fits the factory wiper switch plug and plug it in so you can take a schematic and match the factory pin orentation to the new switch. If you dont have all the wire in factory plug dont worry thats where the wire comes in.
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/Daryl_Ramsey/wiper install/SAM_0094.jpg

After making the connections there install the box on your wiper motor and match your wires to the existing ones there. The rest of them you will need to run wire to the switch yourself.
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/Daryl_Ramsey/wiper install/SAM_0096.jpg
After routing your wires connect them to the proper wire left at the switch and screw it in place and there you are. Now you just have to tidy up your set up and test for proper working order. once you establish it works fine put the shroud back and enjoy.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

also need help trouble shooting mine the variable wipe function doesnt work wipes when first turned on then nothing but rest is fine.

Thanks,
Loud88


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you add the wiper amp too? (needed for intermittent) usually under the hood


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

yep that was the brownish/tan colored box i had to run the new wires to. could my problem be the one black wire i didnt hook up on the switch cause i couldnt find were it needed to go, said some thing like junction C. Or is that just another ground wire.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

solved my problem was a ground after all once i hooked it up everything was fine.
thanks for all the help and hope this helps anyone thinking of upgrading to a better wiper setup 

cheers,
Loud88


----------

